# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Weer: onweer slecht voor astma en migraine

## FRANCOIS580

*Weer: onweer slecht voor astma en migraine*

Na een lange, zonnige periode worden we meestal geconfronteerd met hevig onweer. Maar onweer doet zich lang niet uitsluitend voor bij warm zomerweer. Wanneer het verschil in temperatuur tussen de begane grond en de bovenluchten erg groot is, dan hoeft het niet persé zomers weer te zijn om door hevige onweders te worden geteisterd. Is er onweer op komst, dan merk je dat onmiddellijk aan het gedrag van de (huis) dieren. Die reageren geprikkeld, zenuwachtig en in vele gevallen zelfs agressief. Hoe ontstaan onweders en als dieren zich anders gaan gedragen bij een naderend onweer, welke invloed heeft dit natuurverschijnsel dan op onze gezondheid?

Niemand is erg gelukkig met het naderen van een (zomer)onweer, en sommigen hebben er zelfs een dodelijk schrik van. Niet alleen kinderen maar zelfs volwassenen zien in een onweer een dreigend gevaar. Welke weersomstandigheden zijn oorzaak van onweders en wat werkt de hevigheid ervan in de hand? Voor een onweer is er steeds een combinatie nodig van (hevige) wind, bliksem, donderslagen en meestal veel neerslag in een opvallend korte tijd. Belangrijke oorzaak van onweders zijn de cumulonimbuswolken. Deze ontstaan op zeer grote hoogten, in vele gevallen zelf op meer dan tienduizend meter hoogte. Ze hebben een voorliefde voor een vochtige, warme en vooral onstabiele atmossfeer. De meeste onweders doen zich voor vanaf begin april tot eind september, maar onweders in januari zijn lang geen uitzondering.

*Astmapatiënten blijven best binnen*
Onweders hebben in de eerste plaats een bijzonder nadelige invloed op astma. Astmapatiënten blijven dan ook best zoveel mogelijk binnen. De invloed van onweer op astma werd in het verleden reeds meermaals bestudeerd. Zo werden in Londen, Birmingham, Napels en in Melborne heuse astma- epidemieën vastgesteld tijdens en na hevige onweders. Uit de vele studies achteraf bleek dat de omstandigheden die meestal in een onweer resulteren zoals hevige windstoten en grote temperatuurdaling de hoeveelheid pollen aan de grond sterk verhogen. Onweders gaan meestal ook samen met hevige regenval. Dat doet de stuifmeelkorrels uiteindelijk openbarsten waardoor de inhoud ervan vrij komt. Die korrels bevatten extreem kleine en fijne allergene deeltjes die dan nog gemakkelijker en nog dieper in je longen binnen dringen. Hevige astma- aanvallen zijn daarvan het uiteindelijk gevolg.

*Ozon nadelig*
Niet alleen pollen maar ook schimmels hebben tijdens onweders een nadelige invloed op astma. Schimmels zijn bijzonder schadelijk voor onze gezondheid en zijn constant in de buitenlucht aanwezig. Onweders komen hoofdzakelijk voor tijdens de lente en de zomer, een periode waarin het aantal graspollen in de lucht veruit het grootst is. Er werd tijdens allerlei wetenschappelijke onderzoeken een soort samenwerking vastgesteld tussen de hoeveelheid.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 -

----------


## Nora

Mijn vader is al heel lang gelden overleden, maar ik weet nog dat hij meer last had van astma als er onweer op komst was. Hij was wat dat betreft een goed weersvoorspeller.

----------


## janenbea

Niet alleen voor astma maar ook voor copd

----------

